# Meistermesser or Messermeister Solingen



## Skippydoo (Jun 5, 2020)

I wonder if anyone knows if this stainless knife is any good? I just found it out of my storage and unfortunately it's broken. 
I read the company has a lifetime warranty? I've messaged to see if they can repair or exchange it.
Is it a breaking knife? I got it from TK Max so long ago.
It's very soft compared to my new Tojiro DP.


----------

